# 67 wing windows



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Can someone tell me if the wing window frame from a 67 hardtop will fit a 67 conv.?I need some new one and a guy has some off of a hardtop but didnt know if they would work.If anyone else have any good one let me know.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Not 100% sure, but I do know the door glass is the same for the hardtop and convertible. Based on that fact, the wing window assembly should fit.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes it will fit.


----------

